# Accuton Auto Lineup Coming



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Figured I'd share because it's kinda huge if you've had the opportunity to hear Big Bill's FJ running Accuton home drivers or others or if you're familiar with home speakers running Accuton drivers. In a word, they're ridiculously good IMO. Yes, I'm impressed. 

So I'm hopeful the auto line up will be as stellar.. I guarantee they won't be cheap.. Definitely not for the "mid-fi" buyers in that in-between territory. I expect they'll be pricey for sure. I imagine if you gotta ***** about the pricing, you're simply not a buyer. That'll be where these are I suspect. Depends on where your personal point of diminishing returns falls I suppose.

Having trouble copying a link but PSSound posted about it on facebook with lots of good pics of the proto's.

Here's the Accuton site:
https://accuton-automotive.com/en-home/products?fbclid=IwAR1A7ZXRvDHfJUnhRAaqhJ39KIlZbJsFWbX5jW3PJ1uaaO7nIrxVxLRrHsU

Looks like a 30mm tweeter, 100mm Midrange, 165mm Midbass-midrange


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

should be nice, and definitely sound great in Bills car. I've spoken to them about distributing in the US, and i can attest, definitely wont be cheap lol. That said, im not sure what they are doing with the midbass. Looks like its still designed for a smaller sealed enclosure and not a door


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

been using there drivers for 20 years


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

ARCO - Peter Steinbacher (PS SOUND is using them from Feb/March,.... heard them at EMMA EU finals this year,...they sounded very very good. Accuton for home was not too suitable for car audio due to Glue that is not so UV resistant, but anyways there are a few installs with those drivers


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Any links to Big Bill's FJ? I went searching but couldn't find. I have a 2012 FJ that needs audio.


edit: Ran across Steve's pics of the kicks and pillars, that's probably it.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Lanson said:


> Any links to Big Bill's FJ? I went searching but couldn't find. I have a 2012 FJ that needs audio.
> 
> 
> edit: Ran across Steve's pics of the kicks and pillars, that's probably it.


Here you go, some of the build here, although Photobucket screwed up the photos... 

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...213-2012-toyota-fj-cruiser-spartan-build.html


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I sure liked Brownout Billy's FJ with Accuton midrange and tweet. Detail to a level it was almost scary. The car drivers should be a big hit for those that can swing the price. 

For those who are stumped at "Brownout Billy" that name came from him tripping the breaker at Bertholomy's house every time he poured the coals to his system


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Those C100AM’s look like they have my name on it. Any preliminary MSRP pricing?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

GreatLaBroski said:


> Those C100AM’s look like they have my name on it. Any preliminary MSRP pricing?


I’d guess 700-1000 dollars roughly if not more, I’m sure peters tweeters were 1200 but can’t remember if that was each or for a pair

I’ve asked peter if he knows any info on the new stuff... I know his car sounds exceptionally nice with the mid bass and tweeters, he runs a hybrid X6 for the midrange ?


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

That’s what I was figuring for a pair, but if they pull the “Car Audio tax”on these then I’ll pass. I can get accuton c90-6-724‘s for less than $1k so I’d want these to be in the ballpark with similar performance.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Mid or tweeter will be around 2k a pair, midbass around 2.5k presume this is uk pounds ?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

dumdum said:


> Mid or tweeter will be around 2k a pair, midbass around 2.5k presume this is uk pounds ?


They’ve discovered Focal’s marketing strategy then. Good show.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Prices for Accutone midbass were from roughly 300-700EUR per driver


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

LBaudio said:


> Prices for Accutone midbass were from roughly 300-700EUR per driver


My prices above are exactly what I got back when I asked peter Steinbacher for details of expected prices for the Arco automotive drivers and are for pairs ?? Accuton may be cheaper but I’m presuming these automotive drivers use slightly different tech to be more water resistant in the car environment


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

GreatLaBroski said:


> That’s what I was figuring for a pair, *but if they pull the “Car Audio tax”on these then I’ll pass.* I can get accuton c90-6-724‘s for less than $1k so I’d want these to be in the ballpark with similar performance.


I get that I'm risking sounding like a troll here but the car audio tax is why the raw driver craze (and the birth of this forum) took off in the first place. But I also get the fact that a speaker needs special precautions taken in the design to stand the test of time in a harsh car audio install. This is why I'm a little concerned about the RAW midbass drivers in my doors but not the least bit concerned about the car audio drivers in/on my dash that are baking in the sun. It gets really sweaty in my doors when the morning sun hits them here in the dirty HUMID south. Any speaker designer that cares about their reputation will torture test their prototypes BEFORE they start producing them for sale to the public. This takes time and money that needs to be passed on to the consumer. Then there's warranty claims. So yeah if you think about it the "car audio tax" is warranted to a point but whether or not it's excessive is up to the consumer. Now when a company doubles or triples the price of the same speaker when it hits their car audio line (cough ccwr254 cough) that's a little excessive. Then there's Arc charging something like $700 a pair for what was said to be a mildly tweaked SB 6.5" that could be had for $110 shipped per pair to your door off Madisound for the raw version. The raw SB drivers have also been said to not hold up so great in a car door by some but I never had an issue with mine...also don't think they were even in my black doors a year before gs690's replaced them. They looked and performed like the day they were installed when I sold them though.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Needless to say, these will be dead in the water for most enthusiasts at that price point. But I guess the car audio tax strikes again.

EDIT: And to the post above mine, I think those examples summarize my point.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Well until they are officially released. I won't hold my breath on the price. 

The market dictates that price by supply and demand. How much are the crossover's? 

I'm not a Focal fan, so this will be on my radar for my second car!


----------



## RatesTrader (Nov 1, 2019)

Forgive me for bumping an old thread but I just saw a new video from Peter @ Pssound and the Ceramic 3 ways are €6,500.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Link?


RatesTrader said:


> Forgive me for bumping an old thread but I just saw a new video from Peter @ Pssound and the Ceramic 3 ways are €6,500.


 Video link?


----------



## RatesTrader (Nov 1, 2019)

Cheers!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Those are first pair in EU, they are going into EMMA competition vehicle, installed by PS Sound (Peter Steinbacher)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think they look fantastic - especially good in a video so you can easily see all parts of the drivers. Would be incredible to have the 6.5’s sealed in the kicks and the mids / tweets in a tasteful pillar build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I have heard somehow wild/demo system with Accuton drivers a few years back at EMMA finals in Salzburg - 2 x 7,5" per door, 2 x 5" or similar for mids mounted on doors and huge ribbon tweeters on the dash,... Head-Pioneer ODR, amps McIntosh..... sounded good ....will try to find a couple of pics.....


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Peter said these were like 10k?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

LBaudio said:


> I have heard somehow wild/demo system with Accuton drivers a few years back at EMMA finals in Salzburg - 2 x 7,5" per door, 2 x 5" or similar for mids mounted on doors and huge ribbon tweeters on the dash,... Head-Pioneer ODR, amps McIntosh..... sounded good ....will try to find a couple of pics.....


Bill Gunsallus has the Accuton home tweets and mid range in his FJ, and they sound phenomenal - both mounted on the pillars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Bill Gunsallus has the Accuton home tweets and mid range in his FJ, and they sound phenomenal - both mounted on the pillars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah.. the doggone 7" midrange drivers in his pillars. It's redonkulous. LOL! Their 5" mid looks tasty at 124mm diameter, it's more feasible, but still too big for my little Honda. Yet it looks like such a fascinating edge-driven cone driver.
















​


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

RatesTrader said:


> Forgive me for bumping an old thread but I just saw a new video from Peter @ Pssound and the Ceramic 3 ways are €6,500.


holy crap, are they saying these speakers will be 7K us dollars?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

worth every penny if the rest of system is upto par, if it isn't than its a waste


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Porsche said:


> worth every penny if the rest of system is upto par, if it isn't than its a waste


So, if you never start your engine and drive over 5mph? 

I'm sure they are brilliantly designed, but in a car? Come on...


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

gijoe said:


> So, if you never start your engine and drive over 5mph?
> 
> I'm sure they are brilliantly designed, but in a car? Come on...


guess it depends on your car. i do not sit in my garage and listen to my car system, i do however drive 75-90mph and do listen and it sound great. like i said i have been using accuton and esotar for 20 years and love them

than again if i want real sound i listen to my dyna evidence platinums, no comparison to the car audio world


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Porsche said:


> worth every penny if the rest of system is upto par, if it isn't than its a waste


 I would have to hear them in a tuned system. I just would like to hear if I can really tell the difference in a 7k set of speakers vs. a 3k, or 1500 dollar speakers. Right now, AF speakers are the rage and I have heard them personally in a tuned shop demo car. I am not a comp guy, but to my ear that car sounded flat out incredible. In that example, if they swapped to these 7k speakers and tuned, would I really hear 5k difference in sound over the previous AF drivers?


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Rainbow Car Audio had the Reference Line that sold for between 7 and 8K some 20 years ago. Adjusted for inflation, thats well over 10K in todays money. 
Im guessing these particular Accuton's are trying to be in that same ultra boutique league.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

VegasStereo said:


> Rainbow Car Audio had the Reference Line that sold for between 7 and 8K some 20 years ago. Adjusted for inflation, thats well over 10K in todays money.
> Im guessing these particular Accuton's are trying to be in that same ultra boutique league.


accuton is not trying to be in a boutique like rainbow, thats absurd. accuton is used in some of the finest home speakers in the world and they are the pinnacle of speaker design and have been from the beginning much like the esotars.

you can sit around and ask yourself are they worth the money all day long and can you tell the difference blah blah. at the end of the day to get better sound it usually cost big money to get 5-10% better whether its amps, dacs, speakers, etc


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Porsche said:


> accuton is not trying to be in a boutique like rainbow, thats absurd. accuton is used in some of the finest home speakers in the world and they are the pinnacle of speaker design and have been from the beginning much like the esotars.
> 
> you can sit around and ask yourself are they worth the money all day long and can you tell the difference blah blah. at the end of the day to get better sound it usually cost big money to get 5-10% better whether its amps, dacs, speakers, etc


I was simply stating that theyre pricing was at the same price point as the Reference was 20 some odd years ago.
Thats all!!! 
Obviously Accuton has been around for years making high end HOME drivers.
This is CAR audio chief!
You ask yourself!? How many other CAR audio speakers in history have a 7- 10K pricetag??? I cant imagine many.
Furthermore, I dont sit around asking myself anything!!! Lol
Not only do I not care, but I already own a stellar set of components. Lmao


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

VegasStereo said:


> I was simply stating that theyre pricing was at the same price point as the Reference was 20 some odd years ago.
> Thats all!!!
> Obviously Accuton has been around for years making high end HOME drivers.
> This is CAR audio chief!
> ...


theres several in the 5-7500 retail range "chief" I'm aware this is car audio and accuton is in the million dollar plus bugatti super car, i can assure you they will sell many, maybe not a car diy forum cause everyone wants something for nothing and wants to debate on what something is worth but i can assure you there is plenty of people that do not live there life that way (including me) having to convince themselves and others what something is worth, sport


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Porsche said:


> theres several in the 5-7500 retail range "chief" I'm aware this is car audio and accuton is in the million dollar plus bugatti super car, i can assure you they will sell many, maybe not a car diy forum cause everyone wants something for nothing and wants to debate on what something is worth but i can assure you there is plenty of people that do not live there life that way (including me) having to convince themselves and others what something is worth, sport


The operative word here is:
SEVERAL. You said it. That was my ONLY point from the onset! There are a limited number of car audio speaker manufacturers at the very high dollar price point. The Rainbow Reference Line was simply 1! What are you not comprehending? Thats fundamentally all I was trying to say. Accuton, Rainbow, Morel, Dynaudio are all part of a very elite class. Period; end of story! Lol
You however, have twisted this entirely into something else, and in a notably indirect way have managed to insult every forum member here. *(Not insulted)*.
I dont doubt, nor did I ever, that a market exists for this ultra high end equipment. I reiterate however, that its an extremely boutique one where the players are quite few and far between.
Now Im done! Ive wasted far too many words on you and this nonsense. Ive said what I have to say. The ignore button can be quite handy at times. Lol
Besta luck to ya... SPORT.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

You bla bla bla about dynaudio being the top of the top, yet they just figured out the benefits of shortening rings. They are solid speakers with a unique magnet and plastic cone. Top tier they are not. The yuppies might be impressed with dyn home speakers. The ones in the know are snickering.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

So what speakers are you saying is better than dyns? The level of detail, accuracy and tonal balance I get from my dyns I haven’t heard from the boners yet


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Others disagree many have had and compete have switched. They don't do that unless they have put everything through their paces. If i seriously have to list the home audio speakers more highly revered then we are too far apart to be talking about the same thing.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dcfis said:


> You bla bla bla about dynaudio being the top of the top, yet they just figured out the benefits of shortening rings. They are solid speakers with a unique magnet and plastic cone. Top tier they are not. The yuppies might be impressed with dyn home speakers. The ones in the know are snickering.


yuppies, now thats funny. who in the know is snickering? plz do tell


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dcfis said:


> Others disagree many have had and compete have switched. They don't do that unless they have put everything through their paces. If i seriously have to list the home audio speakers more highly revered then we are too far apart to be talking about the same thing.



again, who? are there better home speakers, YES, but very few and the ones that are better IMO cost much more money. you have all this info so instead of talking out your a55 plz do tell what SQ guys are snickering


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

If you actually do care, seek out a kenrick, tannoy or klipsch heritage owner in your area with electronics on par with yours. Find an apogee, magnepan, or sound lab owner. Find an old codger with altecs. Then come back and tell us how your dyn mttm 6" trounce them


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dcfis said:


> If you actually do care, seek out a kenrick, tannoy or klipsch heritage owner in your area with electronics on par with yours. Find an apogee, magnepan, or sound lab owner. Find an old codger with altecs. Then come back and tell us how your dyn mttm 6" trounce them


ok, i doubt you have heard what you are speaking of. kenrick/jbl and klipsch are a joke. the flagship tannoys are very nice. maggies, i owned the 20's, not even close. sound lab, listened to many and the flagship is very good. same goes for apogee. codgers? altecs, come on man. i have the dyna evidence platinums with octave electronics and am quite happy. until you get into big magicos, avalons (owned them), etc you are not even close with what you listed. get back with me when you actually have a pair in your den cause i do and quit listening to what people tell you or what your read on a forum, later


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

That's the most ignorant statement of stupidity i have ever seen. Don't worry i will share it on the forums for the lols. I was an audio reviewer and have many a old friend with exactly the same as i listed. They will love this ignorance.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ve heard several of those brands, and they are very good. I listened to these Dyns tonight, and they are fantastic - the Blades were sitting in the corner. To each their own. 










But then again, this is supposed to be about Accuton mobile drivers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dcfis said:


> That's the most ignorant statement of stupidity i have ever seen. Don't worry i will share it on the forums for the lols. I was an audio reviewer and have many a old friend with exactly the same as i listed. They will love this ignorance.


whats stupid, i spoke about what i have owned and auditioned. share what you want on the forums, what mag where you a audio reviewer for? also, still waiting on the LIST of sq guys that that think the dyna suck. you talk a lot of BS with zero to back up, unlike you i own what we are discussing


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I like Dynaudio very much and are world class. That being said, I've owned and auditioned the best ribbon tweeter's and diamond tweeters on the market.

These accuton drivers will be the best car audio designed drivers and will blow everything out of the water from Focal.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I wrote and deleted the same question about who thinks that dynaudio suck and deleted it cuz my argument would cause so much butt hurt but it’s only a matter of time till some people that thinks they know what sounds good actually experience reference quality sound and realize that their boner sounds like Chinese dynaudio lmfao.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

TAD on last pics....nothing in common with Accuton or Focal.

There are many very expensive speakers out there, so why do you bother now with price of Accuton - similar prices are also for Rainbow Reference, ZR Speaker Labs,....heck, even plastic Bewith is in this price tag Group


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok, so to get back on topic (because the talk of better home speakers is irrelevant), regarding the Accutons, Porsche is right that their engineering is top notch. They make true ceramic cones, unlike the other manufacturers who use coatings. This is a difficult and expensive process. In addition, they have some very unique designs like their Cell drivers. The car audio line looks more traditional than those, but I'm sure they are well engineered and built, just like every one of their drivers.
We could debate about cost all day, but there are a number of very high priced car audio brands, some of which you certainly do NOT get the level of engineering, design, quality and performance that you will get from Accuton. Yes, Accuton is a premium brand and the price reflects it, but they actually deliver in those departments with an amazing product for that high price tag.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Steve, you couldnt said it better!


----------



## RatesTrader (Nov 1, 2019)

Bumping this thread again as an update on the Accuton Ceramic 3 way Peter @ Psounds build with all Brax amps. Listening to the video teaser this car sounds absolutely amazing through YouTube with my headphones. I can only imagine what this car sounds like in person. Enjoy!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sure it cost a fortune but i wouldn't have this install, looks like a "rave" on wheels. to each there own


----------



## RatesTrader (Nov 1, 2019)

Porsche, I agree regarding the Studio 54 light show in the trunk however, later in the video showing clips of different music playing it sounded pretty incredible. Especially since I know I’m listening to it via YouTube with a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

all systems build by Peter Steinbacher (PS Sound) sounds VERY nice. And his installs are more and more complicated and good looking with great attention to detail.We will not discuss on personal preferences about design.... also you can switch off all that lightning for everyday use....it is a bonus for competition and it is eye catchy


----------



## RatesTrader (Nov 1, 2019)

LBaudio, I certainly wasn’t being negative per say about Peters install and I’m pretty sure neither was Porsche. We both know the lighting aspect of this particular install was designed for competition and certainly wasn’t an easy lighting install. I think, myself at least we’re just commenting on the lighting aspect of it were built in a non competing client. I personally wouldn’t want it in my install if I wasn’t competing and I believe Porsche was saying the same thing. I’ve been subbed to Pssound on YouTube for some time now so I’m familiar with his installs and attention to detail. I even said that listening to the car demo through YouTube with a pair of decent headphones that the car sounds absolutely incredible and I can only imagine what it sounds like sitting in the car. Peters installs are on a next level and his tuning is superb! I certainly wasn’t knocking his install or anything of the sort. I was just saying the lighting display would’ve way too much for me if it were an everyday non competition vehicle is all.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Captain Obvious you demoed a whole bunch of drivers including the (home) Accutons and I think they were near the top of your list but you ended up choosing something else. Do you remember any impressions of these ? From what I've read (and heard through youtube videos) is they are very detailed and accurate, almost strikingly so. This is also the comments we've heard about the FJ Cruiser that had them installed. By the same token I've heard some comments that this accuracy can also be a bit fatiguing. One thing I read is "they sound amazing for the first ten minutes, but then you start to wish for a little more warmth". 

I don't know anything and have never heard them except on you tube videos on computer speakers, just stimulating discussion.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

preston said:


> Captain Obvious you demoed a whole bunch of drivers including the (home) Accutons and I think they were near the top of your list but you ended up choosing something else. Do you remember any impressions of these ? From what I've read (and heard through youtube videos) is they are very detailed and accurate, almost strikingly so. This is also the comments we've heard about the FJ Cruiser that had them installed. By the same token I've heard some comments that this accuracy can also be a bit fatiguing. One thing I read is "they sound amazing for the first ten minutes, but then you start to wish for a little more warmth".
> 
> I don't know anything and have never heard them except on you tube videos on computer speakers, just stimulating discussion.


i have been using accuton for 20 years, nothing fatiguing about them. they are some of if not the most neutral driver i have ever used. the key with accuton is everything in the chain has to be top notched and dialed in to get your money worth otherwise yes, they don't sound that great. they are very detailed, neutral and revealing anyone that knocks them more than likely didn't have them install properly


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Are these Accuton Car Audio components still avialble?
Their website no longer lists any aftermarket car audio stuff... aside from the OEM gear they build for Bugatti.

And the link that was originally posted, is dead...





Products


SCS - Sound Car Systems. High quality accuton® drivers for automotive audio use, produced by Thiel & Partner.




accuton-automotive.com


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Dn't know. Saw a very recent video from PSSound where he installed them in a BMW M5. I think that build is only a month or two old.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks to @captainobvious for pointing this out: Accuton speakers are sold on the Madisound website.





Looking for a speaker part? Need a replacement driver? Search Madisound


Free support for loudspeaker projects, sourcing OEM speaker building supplies, and passive crossover design. We sell raw speaker drivers (tweeters, woofers, subwoofer, midrange drivers, full range drivers), speaker kits, amplifiers, capacitors, resistors, and inductors.




www.madisoundspeakerstore.com





However, they do not list the Automotive Line of Speakers on their site.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

I went to the accuton-automotive web site and got a message they are doing maintenance - maybe when it comes back it will have new dealer info. The accuton home page has a tab for automotive but you are correct its not listing any products.

madisound sells Accuton home speakers but when I talked to them they had no knowledge of if/when they would see automotive speakers, and my understanding from talking to [email protected] and to the rep who chimed in on this thread, most likely they would not be the ones selling the automotive stuff as it sounds like Accuton is looking for a car audio dedicated distribution channel.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dcfis said:


> That's the most ignorant statement of stupidity i have ever seen. Don't worry i will share it on the forums for the lols. I was an audio reviewer and have many a old friend with exactly the same as i listed. They will love this ignorance.


still waiting on those credentials sport


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Products


SCS - Sound Car Systems. High quality accuton® drivers for automotive audio use, produced by Thiel & Partner.




accuton-automotive.com





Looks like the website is up and running now at least, with product info as well.






Looks great, but shouldn't expect anything less from a $6500(?) set of speakers  I think that was the price I read somewhere.

EDIT: It was 6500 euro, so closer to $8000..


----------



## JimmyZ (Jan 13, 2021)

Ultra expensive. I'll pass


----------

